# Opti-Range Stealth Mini-LED Lightbars



## brfootball45 (Jan 8, 2009)

hello im looking at this lightbar

http://www.uniformswarehouse.com/pr...h-Range-Stealth-Mini-dsh-LED-Lightbars/Detail

Im wondering what you guys think and if anyone has one what has your experience been with this particular bar


----------



## SnowJersey (Nov 22, 2010)

not good. 

Look for something made by a known brand. for not much more you can get a sound off mini pinnacle and be much much happier


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

SoundOff Pinnacle $237 Shipped. I'll have more in stock next week.


----------



## SnowJersey (Nov 22, 2010)

SafetyLighting;1124459 said:


> SoundOff Pinnacle $237 Shipped. I'll have more in stock next week.


there ya go, you'll be much much happier with that instead of that chinese ****


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

SnowJersey;1124128 said:


> not good.
> 
> Look for something made by a known brand. for not much more you can get a sound off mini pinnacle and be much much happier


Wow I'm surprised no one came on here and yelled at you for calling them out for looking at rubbish lighting like everone does to me when I call them out.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

SafetyLighting;1124459 said:


> SoundOff Pinnacle $237 Shipped. I'll have more in stock next week.


That is definitely a better deal brfootball45! All the ones at the link you posted are not even waterproof...just water resistant.


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

SafetyLighting;1124459 said:


> SoundOff Pinnacle $237 Shipped. I'll have more in stock next week.


Do you happen to have any in stock at this time in an amber/clear configuration?

Thanks!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

SafetyLighting;1124459 said:


> SoundOff Pinnacle $237 Shipped. I'll have more in stock next week.


I just got mine last week from here, great bar and its bright as heck. Well worth the money.

Mike


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

flykelley;1153281 said:


> I just got mine last week from here, great bar and its bright as heck. Well worth the money.
> 
> Mike


Good to hear! Have one company that is currently giving me the run around :realmad:. Going to get my money back and hopefully order from SafetyLighting like I should have done in the first place!


----------



## Remmy (Dec 12, 2010)

What's the issue? The company doesn't have same day shipping or same week shipping for that matter lol.


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

Remmy;1153593 said:


> What's the issue? The company doesn't have same day shipping or same week shipping for that matter lol.


Oh no, the company has next day shipping. The problem is I placed the order Monday evening around 9:00. They immediately charged my CC and I never got any kind of conformation email. After becoming a little weary I called the company yesterday, and after about 10 attempts I finally talked to somebody and he told me that their computer showed that they didn't have any in stock but he thought he saw one on the shelf and he would get back to me later on. He also went on to say that if they didn't have one in stock, the order would be placed directly with Sound Off and one would be shipped from them.

Well here we are on Wed. morning and still no word from the company. I have emailed, phoned, facebooked no response. They claim their business hours are 9am to 11pm so it's not that I am calling at the wrong times. How can a company charge me for something they don't have? I also paid for next day air, why would this company think it's ok to ship me something 4 days after I placed the order, and not even from their warehouse, and still charge me for next day air?

Well thats the story in a nutshell, rant over!

P.S. Company name is The Public Safety Store.com


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

heavychevy01;1153750 said:


> Oh no, the company has next day shipping. The problem is I placed the order Monday evening around 9:00. They immediately charged my CC and I never got any kind of conformation email. After becoming a little weary I called the company yesterday, and after about 10 attempts I finally talked to somebody and he told me that their computer showed that they didn't have any in stock but he thought he saw one on the shelf and he would get back to me later on. He also went on to say that if they didn't have one in stock, the order would be placed directly with Sound Off and one would be shipped from them.
> 
> Well here we are on Wed. morning and still no word from the company. I have emailed, phoned, facebooked no response. They claim their business hours are 9am to 11pm so it's not that I am calling at the wrong times. How can a company charge me for something they don't have? I also paid for next day air, why would this company think it's ok to ship me something 4 days after I placed the order, and not even from their warehouse, and still charge me for next day air?
> 
> P.S. Company name is The Public Safety Store.com


I would cancel the order , inform the credit card company and order from someone more reliable.
Well thats the story in a nutshell, rant over!

]


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

Well, they finally got back to me a little bit ago. My lightbar is in the mail and will be here on Friday. The apologized profusely and said this is their " busy time" and have been slammed with orders. I finally got the conformation email saying that my order has shipped and tracking numbers are attached. I am happy.... for now. And needless to say I will never order from them again.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Still No EXCUSE! Get back in touch with them and have them pay something back to you for your troubles!


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

They did credit my shipping charge, which I think is pretty fair. Once all said and done I am ending up with a SoundOFF mini pinnacle for $218 shipped. Not bad. Still not worth the headache tho.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

_*This is just a knock off of the real mini bar, I use the exact same mini bar But made from the real company which is https://www.speedtechlights.com/ I love the bar to death........ never ever had a issue and it is WELL Worth the money, 15 different light functions and lenses are only between 4-5 bucks for any color lense. *_


----------

